# Fish in a 20 gallon hex tank?



## fishchic (Sep 14, 2009)

What fish would be happy in a 20 gallon hexagon tank?:-D


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

fishchic said:


> What fish would be happy in a 20 gallon hexagon tank?:-D


20 gallon hex is an odd tank to stock. You lose a good deal of surface area (but the tanks look real nice). I would stick with a couple of live bearers and some smaller tetras. You can probably get away with a dwarf gourami and a couple of bottom feeders (corys).


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Guppies, endlers, sparkling gourami's, whitecloud minnows,Threadfin Rainbows,and as mentioned,smaller members of the tetra family I think ,would all work.


----------

